# Keep clean during Halloween...



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I was searching for fun Halloween soap for the bath and the kitchen...and I found all these creative concoctions! And bonus---they smell good too.*_..Well, not sure about Swamp Thing...lol_



















*
You can find all of these on etsy...search "Halloween soap"*


----------

